# كيف يمكن معرفة الرخام



## جاما (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


اخوانى اريد استفسار 

وهو كيف يمكن معرفة ادا كان هدا الموقع يوجد فيه رخام ام لا 

فى الواقع انا وجدة موقع فيه احجار كبيره وعندما اخدة عينه الى اسطى رخام وتفحصها قال انها رخام مائه فى مائه 

اريد كيف يمكننى معرفة ادا كان هدا المكان يحتوى جبل رخام ام لا هل هناك طريقه لدلك 

وما هى الالات المستعمله للاستخراج الرخام


----------



## mtm_2050 (15 مايو 2009)

يمتم عمل ابحاث عن طريق اخذ عينات بعمل شبكية حسب مساحة التواجد الظاهرة واخذ العينات وتحليلها تحيلل menaroligyحتى يتبين نسبة caco3 % ,ويتبين تركيب الخام من الداخل وبناء على ذلك يتم البت من اى هذه عينات رخام ام لا ويرجى التواصل عبر الملف الشخصى


----------



## alshangiti (15 مايو 2009)

احجار الزينة عالم بلا حدود 
 منقول 
*§ **التعريف :*

*الحجر مصطلح يطلق على كل مادة صخرية تستخدم لأغراض البناء أو الصناعة فى حالتها الطبيعية دون أى تغير فى الحالة الكيميائية أو الفيزيائية, أما بالنسبة لعلماء الأرض فإن الحجر هو* *أى قطعة أو شظية صخرية صغيرة تتكون فى حالة حرة .*


*§ * *الخصـائـص* *و* *الصـفـات :*

*إن صلابة الصخور وندرة التشققات والفجوات مع توافر الفواصل الطبيعية فى الكتل الكبيرة تساعد فى عمليات التحجير بحيث يمكن فصل الكتل الكبيرة إلى كتل صغيرة يسهل إستخراجها ونقلها . وتنتج الإختلافات فى خواص الأحجار من الإختلافات فى أنسجة الصخور الصلبة والإختلاف فى تركيبها المعدنى والكيميائى . ولتحديد خواص هذه الأحجار فإنها تخضع لإختبارات مختلفة مثل إختبارات المتانة، إمتصاص الماء، الكثافة النوعية، الصلابة، المسامية، مقاومة التآكل، معدل التمددالحرارى، مقاومة الحالات الجوية ومقاومة الأحماض . وأهم الخواص الفيزيائية هى تماسك نسيج الصخر وترتيب الحبيبات وحسن رونقها وجمال اللون .*


*§ **تصنيف أحـجـار الـزينة :*

*تصنف أحجار الزينة حسب أصلها، فهى إما نارية أو رسوبية أو متحولة، كما يمكن تصنيفها حسب التركيب المعدنى أو الخصائص الكيميائية أوالفيزيئية وهذه كلها تصنيفات فنية وعلمية، أما بالنسبة لمنتجى أحجار الزينة فهناك العديد من التصنيفات التى تعتمد على خصائص الإستخــدام والتى من أهمها :*

*1- **الجرانيت :** وهى صخور نارية واضحة التبلور وتشتمل على الجرانيت، النيس، السيانيت،المونزونيت، الديوريت،الجرانوديوريت، الانورثوزيت، الجابرو، وتتميز بألوان مختلفة منها اللون الوردى فى حالة سيادة معادن الاورثوكليز أو اللون الرمادى عند سيادة معادن البيوتيت أو الألوان البنية والخضراء عند سيادة معادن الهورنبلند . والأنواع الغامقة من الجرانيت يطلق عليها الجرانيت الأسـود .*

*2- **الحجر الجيرى : **هو صخر رسوبى يتكون عادة من كربونات الكالسيوم وعندما تزيد نسبة كربونات الماغنسيوم على (10%) يسمى الحجر الجيبرى الدولوميتى . والكوكينا حجر جيرى تكون نتيجة إلتحام الأصداف البحرية بمادة كلسية، أما الترافرتين فهو حجر جيرى وصف بأنه بطروخى نتيجة تواجد حبيبات من كربونات الكالسيوم محتوية على بيض السمك ولـه قابلية للتلميـع. *

*3- **الحجر الرملى : **هو صخر رسوبى يشتمل على حبيبات كوارتز (المرو) وفلدسبار وشظايا صخرية ويتميز بالنسيج الفتاتى المتماسك بمواد لاحمة مثل السيليكا والطين والكالسيت وأكاسيد الحديد وتتدرج ألوانه من الأصفر إلى البنى إلى الأحمر وقد استخدم فى البناء فى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادى وعرف بالحجر الرملى الترياسى , ثم توسعت التسمية من الناحية التجارية لتشمل الكونجلوميريت والحجر الطينى (الغرينى) والاركوز . وهناك أنواع أخرى من الحجر الرملى الذى يستخدم كأحجار للزينة مثل (البريشيا) وهى الصخور المكسرة والمهشمة المتكونة على طول خطوط الصدوع، والحجر الأزرق وهو حجر رملى ناعم التحبب صلب وثقيل ويتميز بخاصية الإنفصال على طول أسطحه معطياً شرائــح رقيقة ناعمة الأوجه وهو عـادة غامق اللون . *

*4- **الــرخــــام : **هو عبارة عن حجر جيرى متبلور متحول يتميز بنسيج متشابك يتكون من حبيبات الكالسيت أو* *الدولوميت أو* *كلاهما معاً . ومن أنواعه المرمر وهو شديـد التبلور ويتميز بخاصيته الشبه شفافه والخطوط الواضحة وهناك المرمر المكسيكى وهو نـوع من** أنـواع الكالسيدونى ويتميز بكثافة خطوطه ويستخدم أحياناً كحجر كريم، كذلك الرخام الأخضر المعرق الذى يحتوى **على** معدن **السربنتين الأخضر الـداكن وهو مكون من سليكات الماغنسيوم المائية ومقطوع بعروق من معادن فاتحة اللون وقد اصطلح على وضعه تحت أحجار الرخام نتيجة قابليته للتلميع ووجود التعرق المشابه لتعرق الـرخــام .*

*5- **الكوارتزيت : **هو صخر متحول مكافى للحجر الجيرى تصلب بترسيخ السيليكا كمادة لاحمة أو بإعادة التبلور، ويتميز بأنه متجانس .*

*6- **السليت : **هو صخر أسود دقيق التحبب متحول عن صخور رسوبية ويحتوى على معادن الكوارتز, الميكا،السريست،والكلوريت . *

*7- **الأحجار الخضراء : **هى صخور متبلورة متحولة ذات اللون الأخضر الناتـج من تواجد المعادن الخضراء مثل الكلوريت .*

*8- **البازلت* *أو* *الأحجار المصطبية : **هى جميع الصخور القاعدية التركيب الناعمة التحبب . والمصطلح مأخوذ من كلمة إغريقية (ترابا) أى السلم وذلك نظراً لأن حقول حمم البازلت تظهر على شكل متدرج (كالدرج) مع وجود أسطح مستوية بين درجة وأخرى، ويشمل الاسم التجارى كلاً من البازلت والانديزيت وفى بعض الأحيان الجابرو والبايروكسينيت والامفيبوليت والبريدوتيت والديابيز والدولوريت .*

*9- **أحجار متنوعة :** وهى تشمل الشيست والسكوريـا والحجر الصابــونـى . *

*§ **الاستخدامات :*

*1- **التماثيل والأنصبة التذكارية والأعمدة المصقولة التى تتطلب أحجار صلدة ذات نسيج متجانس، خالية من التطبق والفجوات، مع قابليتها للصقل والتلميع وتتميز بمقاومتها لعـوامل التعـرية والتآكــل .*
*2- **رصف الشوارع والجسور وهى تتطلب أحجاراً صغيرة مربعة أو مستطلية وأفضلها الجرانيت والجرانوديوريت والديوريت .*
*3- **الأسور والمنازل والقصور والقلاع والسدود وتتطلب كتلاً صغيرة الحجم تعدل سطوحها وتصف لإستخدامها فى أعمال البناء والتشيد. أما فى العصر الحديث فقد توسعت إستخدامات الأحجار الطبيعية فأصبحت تستعمل فى واجهات المنازل الداخلية والخارجية وأعمال الديكور، ومن أمثلة ذلك أحجار التكسية وهى عبارة عن شرائـح تستخدم لتغطية المساحات الاسمنتية المكشوفة . ومن الإستخدامات الخرى نجد المزهريات وطفايات السجائـر وحامـلات المصابيح والسقف التى يتم تغطيتها بألــواح ذات ألــوان جـذابـة .*

*§ **طـرق التعدين ( الاستخراج) :*

*تتنوع الطرق المستخدمة فى عمليات قطع ونشر وتشكيل وصقل أحجار الزينة من بلد لاخر، ففى الدول الأوروبية تستخدم الماكينات والمعدات الحديثة بمهارة فائقة بينما تستخدم الدول النامية أجهزة ومعدات بدائية مع الإعتماد على العمالة اليدوية بشكل أساسى . *
*وفى العادة يكتشف* *الخام ويحدد الغطاء الصخرى ويجهز المحجر بحيث يكون الخام فى متناول معدات القطع والفصل والآت الرفع فى حالة المحاجر السطحية . أما فى حالة المحاجر تحت السطحية يتم ترك حوالى (15-25%) من الخام كدعامات للأسقف وتتم عملية قطـع الأحجار بواسطة الأسفين الفولازى أو بطريقة الحفر والتثقيب أو بإستخدام ماكينات النشر بالسلك . وأكثر الطرق شيوعاً هى طريقة القطع باللهب التى تعمل على تفتيت الصخر بواسطة الحرارة الناتجة من إحتراق الأوكسجين وزيت الوقود، كما يستخدم التثقيب والفصل بمادة (البريستار)* *أو التفجير الخفيف فى عمليات قطع الأحجار . وتتم عملية تجزئة الكتل الحجرية إلى كتل أصغر حجماً بإستخدام الأسفين ومسامير الخبط و مسامير الوزارى وبعد ذلك تستخدم معدات الرفع الثابتة أو بطريقة تزليق الكتل لنقلها إلى أماكن التحميل حيث يمكن إستخدام معدات التحميل لوضعها على السيارات المعدة لنقلها إلى المصانع لاستكمال بــاقى مــراحــل التصنيع .*

*§ **طـرق القطع و التشكيل :*

*بعد نقل الأحجار إلى المصانع يتم نشرها وتقطيعها إلى ألواح متساوية حسب السمك المطلوب بواسطة ماكينات نشر ذات أسلحة نشر مثبت فيها فصوص (فـدى) . بعدها يتم معالجة وتشطيب سطوح الألواح بواسطة عدة طرق منها طريقة اللهب أوالنحت أوبإستخـدام بعض المواد الكيميائية ومن الملاحظ أن صناعة أحجار الزينة مازالت حتى الأن تعتمد على العمالة الماهرة بشكل كبير . *
*وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن إستخراج أحجار البناء و الزينة وتقطيعها وتجهيزها تختلف من محجر لأخر. إلا أن سعر التكلفة يحدد بناء على اللون والنسيج وصلابة وتماسك الصخر وندرة التشققات والشفافية وخلو القطع من الشوائب بالإضافة إلى عامل العرض والطلب . *


*الـدول المنتجـة و الأسواق العالمية :*

*يعتبر الإحتياطى من أحجار الزينة غير محدد، وفى كل يوم تكتشف أنواع جديدة من الصخور ذات ألوان مختلفة جذابة تنقل إلى الأسواق بأسعار تنافسية، ويشكل الرخام والجرانيت والترافرتين الجزء العظم من التجارة الدولية للأحجار الزينة المستخدمة، وتتركز هذه التجارة فى قارة أمريكا الشمالية ودول أوربا الغربية . وتحتل إيطاليا المرتبة الأولى بين دول العالم فى تصدير الأحجار المصقولة، وفى إستخراج الرخام و الترافرتين، فأشهر أنواع الرخام تأتى من منطقة كرارة بشمال إيطاليا، وانتج الترافرتين منذ القدم من منطقة (تيفولى) كذلك انتج الرخام بألوانه المختلفة منذ عصر الرومان لدرجة أن الأسماء الإيطالية لأنواع الرخام أصبحت شائعة فى جميع أنحاء العالم، بينم تأتى إيطاليا فى المرتبة الثانية بالنسبة لإستيراد كتل الجرانيت .*
*وتأتى البرتغال فى المرتبة الثانية دولياً فى إنتاج الـرخـام بعد إيطاليا وخاصة الرخام الملون، وتعتبر دول حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط من المنتجين الرئيسين للرخام كما تعتبر دول شمال أوربا من المنتجين المهمين للجرانيت حيث تشتهر كلاً من النرويج* *والسويد بإنتاج النايس،* *وتعتبر بلجيكا من الدول الرئيسية فى إنتـاج الجرانيت والرخام الأسود . والمعلومات الموكدة للإنتـاج العالمى من أحجار الزينة غير متوفرة بالكامل . وقد قدر الإنتـاج العالمى بحوالى (68 مليون طن) فى عام (2001م) وحوالى (65%) من ذلك الإنتـاج يتم إنتاجه فى دول أوربا التى تمثل سوقـاً تقدر بحوالى (20 مليار يورو) وهناك مايقرب من (60 ألف شركة عاملة) فى صناعة أحجار الزينة وعدد القوى البشرية حوالي (نصف مليون عامل) . *


----------



## جاما (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هدا الرد 

حسب قول الاسطى ان هدا الرخام من نوع ترافنتينو وهو يستعمل للوجهات والديكورات ولكن العجيب ان الترافنتينو الموجود فى السوق لونه وردى والدى وجدته يميل الى البنى الخفيف او مثل قهوة الكبتشينو وايظا وزنه اثقل واصلب من الترفنتينو الموجود حاليا 

1) ولكن ما اريد معرفته هل يمكننى انا شخصيا معرفة ادا هدا المكان فيه رخام ام لا 
بعلامات او دلائل استدل بها 
او حتى طرق او تجارب بسيطه اقوم بها شخصيا من دون اللجوء الى اى شخص اخر 
لكى اتأكد اكثر قبل البداء فى اى اجراء اخر 

وشكرا وانا فى نتظاركم 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## mtm_2050 (20 مايو 2009)

انصحك بالاتصال بمركز تكنولوجيا الرخام والمحاجر وستجد مايسرك باذن الله 
http://www.tic.gov.eg/mqtc/about_us_ar.htm


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (21 مايو 2009)

الأخ السأل انا مهندس تعدين مصرى وعملت لمدة سنتين فى محجر رخام اذا اردت التواصل معى للأستفاده هذا هو عنوانى [email protected]


----------



## ودالبخيت (14 يناير 2010)

ماهى اقصى درجة حرارة للاسفلت(60/70)


----------



## GeoOo (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الديموم (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------

